# Antaresia Identification



## Alexahnder (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anyone know of any internet sites that have diagrams of the head scalation of different antaresia species (childrens, spotted, stimsons ETC)


----------



## Gregory (Apr 28, 2003)

Have a look here Alex.

http://home.clara.co.uk/rmns/rept3.htm#children


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks its exactly what i needed.


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm excited now!!

The female is a stimsoni

I think i must have made a mistake-the males head scalation is that of perthensis-the pygmy python

I got my mum to match up the head scalation of the male and she also said it looked most like petrhensis


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

What did you write it down in your lisence what will you do now?


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 28, 2003)

:shock: it probably isnt a perthensis judging by how much it cost you and how rare they are but anything is possible.
except growing feathers and flying :cry:


----------



## Fangs (Apr 28, 2003)

Alexahnder,
If you can post a pic,preferably a close up we will be able to tell you what you have there.

cheers M.......


----------



## pythonss (Apr 28, 2003)

*spotty identification*

if you could post a pic of the animal full stop..
pygmy pythons are a little differant visually so not that hard to pick from a stimmy or maccy for example.
cheers paul.


----------



## Alexahnder (Apr 28, 2003)

is there any other way to tell apart from head scales


----------



## westaussie (Apr 29, 2003)

Perthensis do look quite a bit different from the others.
You can also count midbody scales. Perthensis has fewer mid-body scales
than all similar pythons (31-35 vs 37 or more).


----------

